# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سن فرهنگیان رو برگردونیم به۲۴لطفا

## wonshower

سلامممممومم

لطفا کسایی که فرهنگیان نمیخوان  هم به برادراوخواهرایه دیگه اشون که ماباشیم کمک کنین






[ATTACH=CONFIG]

98512[/ATTACH]


لطفا همه مشارکت کنین ثواب دارهههههه...درپناه حق

----------


## Amiiin

:31:

----------


## Fawzi

اینم از سوپرایزهای دفترچه انتخاب رشته امسال ..
تغییر سن ۲۴ به ۲۲ ..

بیچاره پشت کنکوری هایی که هدفشون فرهنگیان بود : )

----------


## Uncertain

*✅ پاسخ سنجش در خصوص شرط سنی حداکثر ۲۴ سال 

 سنجش : از طریق آموزش و پرورش پیگیری کنید و در صورت هر تغییری بزودی در سایت سنجش در قالب اطلاعیه ، اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد

 احتمالا ساعات پیش رو اطلاعیه سنجش مبنی بر اصلاحیه دفترچه منتشر شود

➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖➖

 معلمان و دانشجو معلمان کشور

 آخرین اخبار آموزش و پرورش و دانشگاه فرهنگیان و کنکور_۱۴۰۰
https://t.me/********/AAAAADwAbMtu_oSIoDVV3A*

----------


## Khali

بله

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rainbow1









به همین سادگی ؟ مرض داشتن اول 22 کردن ؟_

----------


## Amiiin

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به همین سادگی ؟ مرض داشتن اول 22 کردن ؟_


شک نکن  :Yahoo (50):

----------

